# X FACTOR. Cher deserved to win...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

And she will in record sales...


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

She wins at being an unlikeable character with moderate talent yeah, so will definitely sell lots of records unfortunately :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fictorious said:


> She wins at being an unlikeable character with moderate talent yeah, so will definitely sell lots of records unfortunately :lol:


You boring old git. I think she has huge potential so ner-ner-de-ner-ner... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The what ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> The what ?


Sorry mate, I forgot you were still here. The Beige Factor.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

She's already got recording contract with Will I Am, so she's already won


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She's a complete common chav with attitude compared to classy ladylike Rebecca!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Dotti said:


> She's a complete common chav with attitude compared to classy ladylike Rebecca!


+1


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Her stage presence is pure fakery, and somewhat indicative of people who don't know who they are so they try to be "street" and cool, innit. And rap isn't singing. It isn't even talking in tune which is all that some artists seem to manage. Cheryl, sorry, MiniMe, sorry, Cher is pretty rubbish. When she does sing instead of rapping it tends to sound like a cat being put through a mangle with loads of inane trilling and pained false gravel. Yuck.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Just watching the repeat now...she was terrible!! I'm so glad she is out...just a bit freaky if u ask me...how she is a cheryl mini me!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> She's a complete common chav with attitude compared to classy ladylike Rebecca!


Rebecca is shite! She got completely star struck during her duet.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > She's a complete common chav with attitude compared to classy ladylike Rebecca!
> ...


That doesnt make her shite. Matt struggling to sing and going out of tune/off key, the next big boy band wannabies out of sync and one of them who is so wooden and looks scared shitless bein on stage, does that make them all shite?

I remember Beyonce having to hold back and still blowing away A. Burke. It was cringeworthy watching Burke and Beyonce looked far from comfortable.

Cristina has put a bit of beef on dont yer think


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> how she is a cheryl mini me!


Huh?  3/10 for observation. :wink:



redsi72 said:


> the next big boy band wannabies out of sync and one of them who is so wooden and looks scared shitless bein on stage,


You've noticed him too  Give that kid some Red Bull :lol:



redsi72 said:


> does that make them all shite?


Now I may be biased because they're a boy"band" (odd, I thought bands played instruments) and therefore are little more than meat puppets attempting harmonies, but yes. Yes it does


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I heard that she is actually a boy that had been sent to panama for cosmetic surgery to make him become an uglier smaller clone of Cheryl Cole, whilst there they altered the vocal chords so that much like Cheryl the newly created miniature transgendered version Cher, could not sing either. May just be a rumour though :wink: 
If Cher had worn just a little bit more makeup she/he would probably still be in it :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: That's some comedy gold, right there. 



oceans7 said:


> If Cher had worn just a little bit more makeup she/he would probably still be in it :lol:


It's hard to see how that could be possible without some form of cantilever.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

They are all shit to be honest. Who here is going to rush out to buy their single or album? Very few I guess.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't watch the X-Factor except to dip in and out now and then when passing the TV. Last night I happened to see one of the acts and said to Judy "she's not bad for X-Factor".

It was only RIHANNA I was told :lol: Well, what do I know?

Joe


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I don't watch the X-Factor except to dip in and out now and then when passing the TV. Last night I happened to see one of the acts and said to Judy "she's not bad for X-Factor".
> 
> It was only RIHANNA I was told :lol: Well, what do I know?
> 
> Joe


Brilliant Joe - you are a legend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cher was obviously going to go at that stage, as it was obvious that Mary would go before her. I predicted, as I am sure many others did also, the final four about 6-7 weeks ago.

Rebecca has a great voice but is not an entertainer = boring concerts

Matt - has a great voice and seems like a nice chap - although he did dump his girlfriend just so he could be single for the competition (allegedly - which makes him a cock in my eyes)

One Direction (aka No Direction) may upset the apple cart as the voting contingent are mostly pre-pubescent girls and there are five of the cardboard cut-out wan**ers for them to fawn over.

I reckon Matt will win it though and have done since pretty much the start of the debacle.

Charlie


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Charlie said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch the X-Factor except to dip in and out now and then when passing the TV. Last night I happened to see one of the acts and said to Judy "she's not bad for X-Factor".
> ...


i'd put my money on one direction


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

It was always gonna be one direction.. They have had females and blokes but no bands


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Deploy the gas.......


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

i'm bankrupt!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow didn't see that coming!!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

k10mbd said:


> Wow didn't see that coming!!


i think the best singer (treyc) went out a long time ago, this is a fix!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

local boy matt is going to win hell yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> local boy matt is going to win hell yeah!!!!!!!


god no!

he always looks like he has just woken up :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CraigW said:


> They are all shit to be honest. Who here is going to rush out to buy their single or album? Very few I guess.


errr we are in the era of mp3 and with hundreds of torrent sites around i havn't bought anything in last ten years lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > local boy matt is going to win hell yeah!!!!!!!
> ...


think he will, now the boys just got booted...........not that i'm watchin it you understand


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

X-Factor is a joke. I read an article a few days ago which suggested that the whole Wagner lasting so long was in fact a ploy to keep ratings up. It suggested that Wagner had very few votes and should have gone a lot earlier but apparently due to the strong dislike for him, they kept him in and shedded other 'rubbish' acts earlier then usual to keep the 'public talking'.

Cher will make it anyway but she was a stuck up little idiot TBH.

Matt should win based on the fact that he can act and actually sing and is worth listening to. Very similar to Radio 1's LIve Lounge. Rebecca is the same as that Burke who won last year. One Direction will make it anyway based on the under 16's desire to buy shitty music using their parents money!

:roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

gazzer1964 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


hmm yeah, me neither..............my girlfriend watches it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

IF the public have ears, which a lot don't judging by the drivel that makes the charts, but if they do Matt should win as he can sing. I've said it before, but he's almost got the power of Bono, though he doesn't seem to have the range. He can also play an instrument and has been doing the whole pub thing for years.

Both these final songs are good though. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Bloody hell! Crack on with the result! Don't want to hear their entire life story. Talk about milking it!

Ps I'm not watching it by the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Why should we be subjected to this dross every Saturday? And Sunday?? What happened to a good old fashioned family film??
What happened to 'good old fashioned family viewing?' Or is this what it's come to?
Rich! I'm surprised at you!

Ye, of such musical taste, actually commenting on a program that is entirely focussed on the money thing, beggars belief!
I'm surprised at you!

Don't you all see that it's all about "how much money can I make out of this act?"

I try and see as many bands / acts as I can, and believe me, I've seen more talent in a gloomy pub in London on a Wednesday night than on X Factor! These young people (who write their own stuff) will never be famous because they didn't queue for eighteen hours in front of Wembley Stadium. It's a shame they won't have a future because Simon and Louis haven't cast their 'expert' eyes over them.
I blame the Japanese Karaoke! :evil: Lot's of wannabe's on a Saturday night in their local being told by their mates that they can sing. Then they make a program out of it!!! Excellent!!

I must admit, the best part of this bilge is the start, when all the 'no hopers' get to show their 'talents.' Now THAT works as entertainment. Very funny.

Not this. Couldn't we do without all the voting thing? Which by the way costs shed loads in phone bills and lines the pockets of the TV station.

Christina Agadudah has been dodging the odd salad of late, but she has talent and a great voice. I also wouldn't kick her out of bed!

Sorry, rant over. I'm just an old git with an aversion to talent(less) contests.

Matt FTW.

As you were.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

this is dragging on a bit...................


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CraigW said:


> Bloody hell! Crack on with the result! Don't want to hear their entire life story. Talk about milking it!
> 
> Ps I'm not watching it by the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cofffffffffffff sent from my pc lol. (mrs has it on in background and i have to keep saying yes dear)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell! Crack on with the result! Don't want to hear their entire life story. Talk about milking it!
> ...


I believe you Gaz :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> this is dragging on a bit...................


Yup!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Matt FTW. Quote from me.

Told ya!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah yeah, I said that weeks ago :wink:






If you think X Factor's bad, wait 'til you see the shite they're replacing it with :roll: And that's me off ITV for another year :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad my one and only vote counted


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Monkey Tennis anyone?? :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A-haaaaaaaaa! :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CraigW said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > CraigW said:
> ...


cheers craig........knew i cud count on ure support m8ee


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Glad my one and only vote counted


Oh my GOD you actually voted :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: LOSER :lol:

Charlie


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

sad this is at an end and strictly next week less black ops time for me :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I was an X factor virgin until last night when I watched about 20 mins. Leaving aside all the political and financial implications of the program for all concerned, what really surprised me was the total lack of quality content. The finalists were ok, the girl that lost having a far better voice than the winner, and Rihanna was extremely weak vocally. Overall I can't believe that anyone has sufficient free time to watch this. If it was background noise on the radio it would be tedious, as a form of entertainment it is unbelievably dull. I'd rather watch snow melt.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

ag said:


> ... and Rihanna was extremely weak vocally.


I agree. I've seen her on Tv a few time singing live and thought exactly the same.
She looks hot though!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

instead of watching a programme that most of you obviously dont like. might i make a suggestion.

theres other buttons on the remote... press one and watch another channel.

the likes of xfactor/flop idol/the jungle thing and britains got tallent always creates a lot of debate. in my view its simple. if you dont like it dont watch it.

i for one find some of the above decent sat night viewing (on the sats im not out getting wasted) better than most of the crap on tv these days. altho admittadly that isnt hard


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

sporTTyminx said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > ... and Rihanna was extremely weak vocally.
> ...


I thought rihanna was great live, she has a very individual voice but she was amazing.

Cher will do the best out of the show, I cant understand why people dont like her because of her supposed "attitude" she was confident which she had to be doing that kind of music. She seemed to get a lot of negativity from jealous women for being a slim good looking girl


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Slim good looking girl? She's a pikey chav with TOO much attitude :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > ag said:
> ...


really? she was strange looking I thought but I'm def not jealous


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

there is slim and being a twig lol


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

im not saying all women are jealous but the ones that really slate her obviously were, like when women say chery cole is a chav, ugly or too thin. By anyones standards Cheryl Cole is as close to perfection as it gets.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> She seemed to get a lot of negativity from jealous women for being a slim good looking girl


 :lol:

Good looking for a gurner! Her attitude was the ugliest thing about her though.

She'll probably do ok in the charts though as her rap style is very popular.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> im not saying all women are jealous but the ones that really slate her obviously were, like when women say chery cole is a chav, ugly or too thin. By anyones standards Cheryl Cole is as close to perfection as it gets.


Up until she opens her mouth


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That depends on what she's opening her mouth for :wink:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> im not saying all women are jealous but the ones that really slate her obviously were, like when women say chery cole is a chav, ugly or too thin. By anyones standards Cheryl Cole is as close to perfection as it gets.


To you maybe, I don't like tattoo's and don't and the whole "one smile fits all", nor her racist assault charge, her voice or her family, doesn't matter how nice she looks she's still not attractive and definitely not perfection.

Cher was a disgusting rat looking pikey that should go back to sitting on street corners and stop invading my ears.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Poor Cher!



> It is an incredible achievement for someone who was just a fourmonth-old baby when she was taken to live on the road with her young parents, Diane and Darren.
> 
> Home for Cher was a secondhand caravan parked in lay-bys around Wales, she wore clothes handed down from a traveller aunt, and was taunted as a "pikey" at school.
> 
> Her uncle Jessy Smith, 37, told the Mirror: "They had very little. It was a hard, dangerous life.


Pikey through and through!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> im not saying all women are jealous but the ones that really slate her obviously were, like when women say chery cole is a chav, ugly or too thin. By anyones standards Cheryl Cole is as close to perfection as it gets.


Huge difference between Cher n Cheryl tho!
Cheryl is gorgeous and has a lovely personality
Cher is odd looking, tooooo thin, wore a shovel full of makeup and her personality was a bit poop


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > im not saying all women are jealous but the ones that really slate her obviously were, like when women say chery cole is a chav, ugly or too thin. By anyones standards Cheryl Cole is as close to perfection as it gets.
> ...


racist? she was married to ashley cole, I hardly think that incident was racially motivated

Thats what makes me laugh chers a 17 year old girl and I'v heard loads of grown people calling her a pikey, at least shes not pregnant at 17 like some of the young girls these days :roll:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well i think cher looks good. if i was a few years younger id deffo smash it.. :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I suppose it dont matter what any one looks like on the outside....ugly,pretty,no make up, a face full of make up

Where your from, what your family are like, what you may or may not of done as people learn from mistakes

Its the person who you become and whats inside   [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

corradoman said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > She's a complete common chav with attitude compared to classy ladylike Rebecca!
> ...


+another one


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

fut1a said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Ladylike  She's a scouser :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I suppose it dont matter what any one looks like on the outside....ugly,pretty,no make up, a face full of make up
> 
> Where your from, what your family are like, what you may or may not of done as people learn from mistakes
> 
> Its the person who you become and whats inside   [smiley=book2.gif]


do fuglys come into this convo? just wanderin lol


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

There was a rumour going around that she was slated to marry her cousin, but apparently her Uncle is getting divorced soon so she's gonna wait til it comes through and marry him instead. Only a rumour tho'.  
Also think she should have worn more makeup.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> There was a rumour going around that she was slated to marry her cousin, but apparently her Uncle is getting divorced soon so she's gonna wait til it comes through and marry him instead. Only a rumour tho'.
> Also think she should have worn more makeup.


so the tune to deliverance playing sums this up bud..................Squeel little pig


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a rumour going around that she was slated to marry her cousin, but apparently her Uncle is getting divorced soon so she's gonna wait til it comes through and marry him instead. Only a rumour tho'.
> ...


 dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun oink oink !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

God you lot are harsh... picking on a teenager just because she is trying to better herself 

Are you all middle class underwear models :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> God you lot are harsh... picking on a teenager just because she is trying to better herself
> 
> Are you all middle class underwear models :?


Well said Robb.  Since when was the music business or X-Factor for flabby-arsed grunters anyway..?

*Looks at self*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I suppose it dont matter what any one looks like on the outside....ugly,pretty,no make up, a face full of make up
> 
> Where your from, what your family are like, what you may or may not of done as people learn from mistakes
> 
> Its the person who you become and whats inside   [smiley=book2.gif]


Yeah, but Cher hasn't exactly go it on the 'inside' nor the outside! She still got attitude and that sodding twitch on her face when she sings!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> sodding twitch on her face when she sings!


god knows what her fu*k face looks like. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> > sodding twitch on her face when she sings!
> 
> 
> god knows what her fu*k face looks like. :lol:


 :lol: love it :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[/quote]

Well said Robb.  Since when was the music business or X-Factor for flabby-arsed grunters anyway..?

*Looks at self*
  [/quote]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well said Robb.  Since when was the music business or X-Factor for flabby-arsed grunters anyway..?

*Looks at self*
  [/quote][/quote]

They're no better either, inside and out :lol: . The right person one in my opinion


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> And she will in record sales...


WOOOO WHAT THE HELL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cher??? no way.. for some reason she made my blood boil.. i couldn't stand her... though she should have gone much sooner.. she just came accross as a anrrogant, ignorant, and a general pain in the arse... The other issue with her if she's gonna have the attitude then i can only compare her to pink, or gwen... in which case she's at a disadvatage... people with those attitudes and personna''s do well because they don't give a SH*T and all publicity is good publicity... for cher she seems too emotional to have the attitude she posses.. and i antipate a strop when the bad press arrives.... boot camp was hilarious with her crying... how the hell she stayed in i do not know !!!

on another note i loved rebecca [smiley=gorgeous.gif] she was well tasty, and something about that scouse accent that had me hanging on every word in interviews.... i loooooovvvvveedd her... 

As for the winner.... matt, think it was deserved.. very good voice, could turn his hand at any vocals.. still expected a james blunt song, but the biffy clyro number he did as winning single was a great suit to his voice (for those who heard the origional). The the rating also said apart from the first week (marry was top that week) he'd won the vote for all the other shows... so the best man won....

One direction i also hated... but they will be big... :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > And she will in record sales...
> ...


Here , here, well said that man


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SteviedTT said:


> She's already got recording contract with Will I Am, so she's already won


Now that guy cannot sign he sounded absolute crap on the X factor duet


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> on another note i loved rebecca [smiley=gorgeous.gif] she was well tasty, and something about that scouse accent that had me hanging on every word in interviews.... i loooooovvvvveedd her...


Yeah, but Tony, you're not talking about her 'recording voice' abilities are ya? :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Serious question... where are you all getting Cher's bad attitude from?

Watched every show (plus some xtra factors) and didn't see any attitude from her on or off stage :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Yeah, but Tony, you're not talking about her 'recording voice' abilities are ya? :lol: :lol:


Well No.... but she does have a very good voice... however diversity for me was abit of a down fall... the sound of her songs was all very similar, and whilst she sounded amazing it was predictable each time.. where as matt was very different (can't belive he pulled off "hit me baby one more time" he truly is a legend.



T3RBO said:


> Serious question... where are you all getting Cher's bad attitude from?
> 
> Watched every show (plus some xtra factors) and didn't see any attitude from her on or off stage :?


The boot camp... the whole, i'm brilliant and the "i'm ready i'm gonna smash it" comments, come acorss as someone who truly thinks there brilliant are infact not as good as they make out... I can't see how she can watch any of her performances back and say "yes i was amazing" and the poor judgement she has was when she stated the highlight of her time on xfactor was her performance with will I am... I mean JESUS, that had to be her worst.. it was terrible, and so was he !!!!!

Also i never fogave her for the sobbing and the crying at bootcamp and quiting and saying she's not gonna sing... to be honest she shouldn't have gone through and any judge other than cheryl wouldn't have let her !!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Right then, who knows where she lives.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Serious question... where are you all getting Cher's bad attitude from?
> 
> Watched every show (plus some xtra factors) and didn't see any attitude from her on or off stage :?


watched every show?? say five hail audi's and ten Our TT's..................blasphemer


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bet she still has that twitch though! :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but Tony, you're not talking about her 'recording voice' abilities are ya? :lol: :lol:
> ...


She has tonsillitis at boot camp, so its understandable how she couldnt sing.

The bootcamp part would have been a 5 minute conversation in which they edit it down to a few seconds, so who knows what her she's going to smash it comment was for, and to be fair she did smash it. Plus her audtion was amazingly good

Rebecca was so dull it was unbelievable she wasnt classy at all? did you hear her speak? and im not aware of many classy single mothers.

I think Matt was a much better winner than Rebecca at least he was interesting


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> when she stated the highlight of her time on xfactor was her performance with will I am... I mean JESUS, that had to be her worst.. it was terrible, and so was he !!!!!


Have to admit Cheryl's new sugar daddy was pretty bloody terrible and so was Fergie 



gazzer1964 said:


> watched every show?? say five hail audi's and ten Our TT's..................blasphemer


Having to go out this Saturday night and get pissed as sod all else to do


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

what is this X factor? :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BLinky said:


> what is this X factor? :twisted: :roll:


 :lol:


----------

